# abu garcia striper reel



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

has anyone had any input on this reel, was lookin for a metal reel with a level wind for spanish and stripers for a 9ft or 10ft. 

neil


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

what model?...cabelas has really expended thier line up...


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

For spanish you will want a reel that for every turn of the crank winds in the most line, that is, the reel with the fastest retrieve. It will have a high ratio gear set and a fairly large spool, probably a spinner much like the old Penn 706Z. I understand that it is going back into production. It does not have a bail, just a large ball bearing for the line to run on (manual line pick up). There are some fish that like a very fast lure.


----------



## tlustyp (Aug 18, 2004)

I swear by the Abu Garcia. I use the 7000C on a 10' and 11 1/2' for the surf. A 6500, 6000 would go with a 9' or10'. I use it on an 8'. Then a 5500 for my smaller trout rod. These cast easily and don't get wrecked when you pull in a big fish.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Spanish setup...*

Make (or buy) an All Star 10'6" graphite rod and match it to a hopped-up ABU 6500 CS Mag. My setup will flat OUT SMOKE Stingsilvers or any metal at 2 oz.

Ask Husky how sweet this setup is! 

Sandcrab


----------



## tw (May 1, 2003)

I have to second the 6500 Mag Elite,6.3 to 1 ratio is a good dependable reel. Add the extra bearing to the level wind. I liked the first one I bought so much I bought a second one. But on days when conditions are right I'll trade off for the CT model, I seem to get a little more with it.
Cheers, Tim
ps you might want to check out Hatteras Outfitters.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The striper reel is a series that is really nothing special just a stock reel with a Striper on it.
Trophy Series 
They had other reels that would be better. Check out what Tres can put together for you on www.HatterasOutfitters.com


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

*I throw metal at Stripers using.....................*

a 6500 Mag elite that Tres put together for me. I mounted it on a 12' Tica. There might be more expensive combos but IMO none better. I use this set up when I need to throw 5 and 6oz lures. If I want ta throw 3 or 4oz I go to My 10'6" Tica with the Capricorn. Both of these will throw stingsilvers clean outa sight.

If I want ta soak bait and 6oz will hold I use this same combo with a fish finder.

On one trip this year I spiked my 8nbait rod and this combo. I caught four on the 6500 and 2 on the 8nbait rod.

><))))*>


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

*spanish macks*

I'm throwing a 5600 c4 for spanish off piers on a 7'6"rod .Hi speed reel well worth it ...a 6500c4 will go great for your size rod 9 - 10 footer


----------



## fcbandgdog (Dec 14, 2004)

I have an ABU Ambassaduer 5000 and a 6000 new in box (Red finish) Nice reels. $45 each ob.

Let me now.

Frank


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

I ended up getting a 6500c4.

now i have never used a levelwind, OR an abu, what mods do i need to do? the abu rep today told me to replace the drag? smoothies? any help is greatly appreciated guys

thanks

neil


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Yes,smoothies will help the drag tremendously.
I have them in my 6500 also,and they seem much smoother than factory system after a few uses.. 

A rep told you that? Kinda goes right in line with what many folks (and myself  ) think. Abu put a lot of research into a casting reel,and did a fine job. Now all they have to do is put a little more into the drag,and they'll have an excellent all round fishing reel>>> *out ot the box...*


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

thanks kenny


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Level Wind*

Ok - I learn something here everyday.

I THOUGHT you didn't want level wind reels for chunking metal.. Least that is the opinion I gained from a lot of posts.

So - This 6500C4 with its levelwind does not cost you distance?

I think I need another Full Time Job just to buy tackle. Now if I could just catch in proportion to all the crap I have in the garage to try with.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

*Yo Bob*

I was in the same boat on thunken no levelwind till I picked up my 6500c4 and gave her a fling, thought I broke da line  watchen the weight go a flyen till I saw the levewind zingen back and forth  . Ifen ya gain much more by taken it off ya might need a GPS to find where she lands and lordly knows I cant cast and all my feeshen stuff is junk so dar might be hope for even me.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

well just got back from class and a visit to fountain lake. the abu throws great. level winds dont cut you down too much. 


neil


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Another mod for the 6500C4 would be to replace the paddle handle with a power handle. Tres has them at hatterasoutfitters.com. If your close to Richmond, stop by Greentop - they have them too.

I have my C4 mated with a 9' TICA and she's used for slinging metal in the 2-4oz range.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

yeah i got the power handle, that was a must! yea i got it at greentop. i know somea da people that work there and they help me out. tres is a great guy too, lives like 10 min from me


neil


----------

